# Sony BluRay switching



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a set up in my reading room consisting of a Sony 370 BluRay connected to a Sony STR-DN1000 receiver. Even if I am viewing in the direct TV setting , the receiver switches automatically to DVD setting when I put a disk in the player. Two days ago I replaced the Sony DN1000 receiver in the bedroom with a Onkyo 706 receiver coupled with a newly purchased Sony 507 BluRay player. I think I hooked it up correctly but I can not get that automatic switching to take place between the Sony player and the Onkyo receiver. Does this switching only take place between same brand units? I mentioned this to a salesperson ( prior to purchase) and he stated that his Samsung player switched automatically with his non Samsung receiver. No, I did not purchase from him. 
I took the advise of readers and purchased from Accessories4less. thanks for the input. Benbo


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Some equipment do have settings so that when a certain device is switched on it also switches another device in the chain, Samsung does this and I presume other brands do, like Panasonic and there Vierra products.

To some this is useful but not for all.


----------

